# Are the premade bandsets on Amazon worth buying?



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

Since one set I saw used therabands, I thought they would be worth buying (since I need ammo anyway).
Has anyone had experience with these?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

You will be best off in the long run, by investing in a rotary cutter, steel rule and sourcing your own supplies.

If you buy premade, I would pretty much only trust Simple Shot.

Do you have a link to the ones you are looking at?

Check you PMs.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I always try to support the venders on this forum. Besides if you buy from Simple shot, there is no need to question the quality.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

I would not buy the premade bandsets off of Amazon. Simple Shot makes quality bandsets if you don't want to make your own.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm going to hook up the OP with the following, gratis. It even comes with free delivery as he's close to me. Hopefully he finds a setup or two that works for him.

A few of these setups should be suitable for shooting 1/4" steel as well as 3/8".

- 3 bandsets worth of TBG 3/8", 1 banded with a SuperSure pouch
- 5 bandsets worth of TB Black 3/4", 1 banded with an eShot pouch
- 3 bandsets worth of Alliance 105s, 1 banded with a DieCut leather pouch
- 3 bandsets worth of TBG Tapers 3/4"-5/8", 1 banded with a SuperSure (my favorite setup, thanks @TreeFork)
- some Rainbowlooms for tying his own pouches when needed
- some blue Alliance 33s for tying to forks
- an extra eShot pouch, some diecuts and a few eBay China pouches


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

Damn man, that's ridiculously generous!
Thanks SO much for this, it's timely too as I noticed one of my bands has two small holes in it now. Didn't notice that yesterday.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

LUCK-EEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Sounds like great advice all round. On your current handset - I'd assume 3/8 steel would be the way to go.

BR thats uber generous - that should sort a lot of the experiment stage.

Blacksmith - if you can also try getting a thumb-brace friendly frame as well to try. A simple-shot Axiom would be an awesome start for that.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good on you Bruce! Good on you


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

To play devils advocate... I buy pre-made bands off Ebay. I've had quite a few come up short ones (Chinese made usually). However I do buy from one or two, as now 'preferred' suppliers who's offerings are more than adequate. Its taken time and I do make small requests.

Its easier and cheaper in some cases for me to buy ready-made. And more accurate as I don't have much in the way of jig (other than a string loop and a hook). Simple-Shot's offerings from my neck of the woods costs more than most UK made frames. I do make some of my own sets (think its part of the slingshot package) - but I used them for plinking mainly.

So yes - you can buy pre-made off Amazon (or anywhere really). But be prepared for more than some disappointments - till you strike gold. Or you could go premium and get direct from a trusted supplier.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Those bandsets would be about perfect for you since you're using very light ammo. In fact I'd say they cost about as much made and shipped, as it would cost you to make them yourself.


----------

